# List of Good Vs. Bad Processes



## Andy128 (Nov 6, 2004)

I have often heard members suggest to look in the task manager to 
see what processes are running. Is there a list of processes that are
normal and a list of processes that are bad or should be looked into?

A lot of the processes state system or local or network. I know to watch
out for the exe. ones, but even some of them are normal. So is there a list that would save the time of doing a query on each?

Just wondering?

Andy


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

You can use www.processlibrary.com for this. Just type in the name of the process and it will tell you if it is a normal process or if it is spyware/virus/malware. If the search doesn't find anything, then more than likely that process shouldn't be there in the first place. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

Well there are several classes of files. You need to identify the file class in first place. Then you can do a google search or you can go to www.sysinfo.org or www.castlecops.com and search for the entries under the right class. There are many sites where you can find databases like that. I use 3 or 4 databases to make sure i am on the right track. Google will be a good friend.


----------



## qwicksmit684 (Oct 1, 2005)

I was going to suggest hijackthis too, it can also tell where the process is running from, which can help identify the program. You can find it here.


----------



## Andy128 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks all- I will give them a try.

Andy


----------

